# New angels.. Tips?



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

So yesterday I got 2 new angels, my first ones. Anyone got some care tips?

I got them from the lfs, first time there. Here is no guarantee on dead fish, and the pinoy was $25 so I'd like to keep him alive! I'm pretty sure the pinoy is a male and the other (either mole or koi or something...) is a female. The pinoy is much larger right now... But they seem to be getting along.
45 gallon tank,
lots of decor.
High filtration, I know they don't like currents much but.. I guess I do have a good amount, 2 air stones, and a 100 gallon rated hob filter.
Tank mates:
6 black skirt tetras
1 black red tailed shark
1 male dwarf gourami
2 dalmation Molly's
The 2 angelfish

My water parameters aren't the best for them either I guess.. Ph is around 7.8, hardness is very high, temp is at 78.
What about feeding? Do they need frozen food daily? Or can that be an occasional thing? Will freeze dried bloodworms and brine shrimp be sufficient? Flakes? Are hey slow eaters?

Thanks.
View attachment 325602

View attachment 325610

View attachment 325618

View attachment 325626


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Does the food have to be frozen? Or will freeze dried work too?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Angels are cichlids, they will eat anything, flakes, pellets, frozen, live. Feed them only a small amount of any worm at a time as they are piggy enough to cause them fatal tubby problems when they gorge themselves. Really fast fish can sometimes outeat angels. If they look especially skinny, try feeding flakes and sinking pellets at the same time. The format of food is not important. Feed good quality foods and a variety.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

emc7 said:


> Angels are cichlids, they will eat anything, flakes, pellets, frozen, live. Feed them only a small amount of any worm at a time as they are piggy enough to cause them fatal tubby problems when they gorge themselves. Really fast fish can sometimes outeat angels. If they look especially skinny, try feeding flakes and sinking pellets at the same time. The format of food is not important. Feed good quality foods and a variety.



What about veggies? Yes all my fish are pigs in there except the dwarf gourami. I just got some frozen brine shrimp too, so I hope they'll like that. I'm not sure how to tell flake quality? Sinking pellets like shrimp pellets? Or special fish food?


----------

